# A Few I Just Finished



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Snapped a couple of pics as some were being boxed for shipping this morning.... now it's back to the shop to make some more.

Hope you enjoy taking a look.
Have a great day everybody!!!!


----------



## Joe T (Jul 11, 2010)

A very nice looking group of slingshots.----Joe


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the look of them pocket shooters, all nice work and as always look well finished, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Perry, your slingshots look better all the time. You are a class act. -- Tex


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh man! I don't see mine in that batch!





















I can't wait to get mine. I'm going camping for a week the first week of August and I hope I can bring it with me.









Nice work! I sure do like that bamboo one!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooh do I spy my PS-2 Laminate with Dark Walnut finish there?







You truly are an expert craftsman Perry, I hope I can one day manipulate wood to the same degree you do!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Leapin' Lizards, Perry. Now that I know what one of those feels like, the pics look better than they ever did. I wish more people put that much effort into their products.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!! I appreciate the kind words of encouragement and support I get from you guys!!! 
I think I've finally gotten the multiplex looking like I want and the "steel reinforced" original solid wood forks are working out too!!! I'm really having fun doing this!!! 
You all are tops to me!!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, be sure to pop some business cards in with my order. I'm going to bring mine with me on vacation and the first part of it will be camping with my daughters swim teem. Future pee-shooters I hope!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Perry. You made the Multiplex look really nice! I had my doubts about that wood but now it looks like Zebrawood-without the cost!!! COOL! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Your steel reinforcing rods would make great aiming points if they can be put through the side corners. You could plug them with Tritium or glow dots.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, you're a genius at marketing, my PS-2 hasn't even arrived yet and I already want to order one of those little BB shooters!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Oh, be sure to pop some business cards in with my order. I'm going to bring mine with me on vacation and the first part of it will be camping with my daughters swim teem. Future pee-shooters I hope!


Thanks I'll do so it you PM me and remind me who your true identity is.







Sometimes I get so confused...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Nice work Perry. You made the Multiplex look really nice! I had my doubts about that wood but now it looks like Zebrawood-without the cost!!! COOL! Flatband


Thanks Flatband...... A new marketing strategy!!!!!







It's not plywood!!!!!!..................wait for it................ "IT'S FAUX ZEBRA WOOD!!!!"







I love it!!!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Perry!
Is that solid wood one with the compass on the right mine?








and the one on the left as well?

anyway, they look amazing,
true works of art!

i witnessed that your used the "wait for it....XXX! stategy, dunno if you'd understand it but you slingshots are legend.... wait for it...............DARY!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> Hey Perry!
> Is that solid wood one with the compass on the right mine?
> 
> 
> ...


Good eyes Guy!!! The ones on the ends are yours and they shipped out to you on the Thursday the 22nd. Let me know when you get your package.
"Legen........wait for it.......Dary!!"







Thanks friend!!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Is one of the Dark Walnut PS-2s for me?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Perry
I got my SS-1 from you today.
What an excellent ,accurate, shooter.
It throws a 3/8 steel ball..like nobody`s business!
I love pocket shooters because they fit my hand like a glove, and I have total control over the release.
I`m shooting 20yds.....4 shots in the bull...out of 6, and the flyers were close!
Good job my friend








Tom 
BB
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Perry
> I got my (edit)*PS-1* (SS-1 is from USASlingshts) from you today.
> What an excellent ,accurate, shooter.
> It throws a 3/8 steel ball..like nobody`s business!
> ...


I'm glad you liked it Tom!!! It does my heart good to get a thumbs up from someone who has an established and well known business. The wife and I both have enjoyed shooting the red cedar catty you sent her. I'ts fun to trade!!!








Ya'll have a great rest of the day!!!

I've got to get back out in the shop..... people need their slingshots (sorry Sam....it goes out next week I'm actually working on it now.)


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Perry
> I got my (edit)*PS-1* (SS-1 is from USASlingshts) from you today.
> What an excellent ,accurate, shooter.
> It throws a 3/8 steel ball..like nobody`s business!
> ...


I'm glad you liked it Tom!!! It does my heart good to get a thumbs up from someone who has an established and well known business. The wife and I both have enjoyed shooting the red cedar catty you sent her. I'ts fun to trade!!!








Ya'll have a great rest of the day!!!

I've got to get back out in the shop..... people need their slingshots (sorry Sam....it goes out next week I'm actually working on it now.) 
[/quote]
That's cool, waiting will just make it more exciting!







How long should it take to arrive once you've mailed it?


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

oooo perry, ive just saw my special request on the solid wood slingshot,
you got it great! thank you!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Is one of them dark walnut PS2's mine by chance?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> Is one of them dark walnut PS2's mine by chance?


No friend it will still be next week before it's done.............BTW I just saw your website...COOL!!! My 18year old son (Flexandstrech505) would just love to talk to someone with interests like you. He is really into natural body building and fitness. This is his profile pic for the this forum


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Is one of them dark walnut PS2's mine by chance?


No friend it will still be next week before it's done.............BTW I just saw your website...COOL!!! My 18year old son (Flexandstrech505) would just love to talk to someone with interests like you. He is really into natural body building and fitness. This is his profile pic for the this forum

















[/quote]

He's got some very developed arms there.

Tell him to drop me a line. I have tons of experience in this area.

Take care...


----------

